
The Surprising Importance of Stratospheric Life (2016) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/37/currents/the-surprising-importance-of-stratospheric-life
======
mirimir
> If the rigors of air travel can prepare microbes to thrive in Antarctica,
> why not the atmosphere of Venus, where relatively mild temperatures and
> pressures may be able to sustain Earthly life?

Maybe the _upper_ atmosphere of Venus. I gather that there's a narrow band at
~55 km, where the temperature is moderate. But then there are the sulfuric
acid clouds. So maybe more like hot springs.

~~~
ebcode
>So maybe more like hot springs.

And we now know that hot springs do support life:
[https://teara.govt.nz/en/life-in-hot-springs](https://teara.govt.nz/en/life-
in-hot-springs)

So yeah, searching for microbes in Venus' upper atmosphere sounds like a great
project for NASA.

------
euler_
So I know the organisms likely for after a week in the stratosphere, but the
resiliency of the cells mentioned make it seem impossible that we didn't take
life to mars.

